# Happy Fifteenth!



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just wanted to take a moment to wish my Dear Wife Shannon a wonderful fifteenth anniversary. You are the light of my life, and I would not have traded a minute of it. You keep the smile on my face, and the spring in my step!

Have a great day, Sweetie!

Love







,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Awwwwwww.









Have a great one, Doug and Shannon.

Maybe one day you can celebrate 32 (33 in Jan 07) like my DW and I.

Mark


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Happy Aniversary!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hope you have a Wonderful Day!! 

Tami


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Congrats! And coincidentally our 15th is on the 26th







Ya beat me to the alter by 14 days


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Have a wonderful anniversary to Mr. and Mrs. PDX. May you have at least another 15 beautiful years together.

Now Doug, sign off the computer and go do something nice for Shannon.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Happy 15th!!!!!

Wow.......15 years..............

15 years ago I was........................................well younger!!!

Congratulations and I hope you have many, many more!

Gary


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Happy Anniversary!!!

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WOW! 15 years! Congratulations to you both!!!*












































*Now, THAT's something to be proud of!!!!*


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HAPPY 15th Anniversary Doug and Shannon 
Have a SUPER GREAT DAY









Don


----------



## PDX_Shannon (Apr 18, 2005)

Hello my Sweetie! Happy 15th Anniversary to you as well!! I married you for your white car and black dog. Today, we only have a (different) black dog, but I would still marry you again!

You are a wonderful husband and a terrific father. Thanks for always being there!

Love,
Shannon


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Why don't you PDX guys pony up for a nice Hallmark card already.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Happy 15th, Our 15th is in December this year, It was a good year to get married.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Happy 15th anniversary Mr. and Mrs. PDX
















Now Doug, we better not see you online tonight


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the happy thoughts everybody.
We both appreciated the energy!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Happy Anniversary









I was gonna give you some sort of wise comment .............................but I ll let it go









John


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Happy Anniversary
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd like to hear it.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, sorry I missed it. I wish you both many, many more!


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Verstelle said:


> Happy 15th, Our 15th is in December this year, It was a good year to get married.


It was our 8th anniversary on Tuesday. I guess it was a good month to get married too.








Oh, by the way, happy anniversary PDXs.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Happy Anniversary Doug and Shannon








May you both have many many more happy ones to come









Dawn


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Happy anniversary!! Now get a room!


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations you two lovebirds.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

happycamper said:


> It was our 8th anniversary on Tuesday. I guess it was a good month to get married too.


And Happy Belated Anniversary to you two, too!


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Happy Anniversry, PDX's! Fifteen is a very good start; keep it up.

Sluggo and PK (41 yrs last July)


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

nonny said:


> It was our 8th anniversary on Tuesday. I guess it was a good month to get married too.


And Happy Belated Anniversary to you two, too!
[/quote]

Thanks Nonny!


----------

